# Insurance



## aviator (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey gang,

Looking for a good national insurance company that can provide us with the lowest rate and still trust them for assistance in the future. Any suggestions? Also, what is the deal with glass protection? We just purchased a 31 RGS!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We use Safeco, and are very happy with it. I can't quote you our premium off the top of my head, but it is not much.

Look for a discount by purchasing multiple policies from one insurer (i.e.: Home owners, auto and RV all from the same source).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

aviator said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Looking for a good national insurance company that can provide us with the lowest rate and still trust them for assistance in the future. Any suggestions? Also, what is the deal with glass protection? We just purchased a 31 RGS!
> 
> ...


AARP


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I have mine on my auto policy. It's like $150 year through Farm Bureau.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I could probably find something cheaper, but not with the same coverages that AON Recreation Insurance offers. Not all RV insurance is equal. I think its well worth checking them out, learning the differences and then making your mind up. Check the top link, "The differences between a standard auto policy and a special RV insurance policy are startling." to learn more about the differences. My auto insurance couldn't touch the plan and gave me peace of mind that if I lost the camper I'd be back in business, not just have my loan paid off.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

There's a few recent posts on here to review if you don't get the responses your looking for. It's cheapest to insure through your current auto policy - probably around $250. For add'l comfort, the RV type policies offered through Progressive, GMAC, AON, and Foremost may provide full replacement, disappearing deductibles, liability, attachments, and personal effects. These policies may run from $350 and up.

On Edit - Insurance in Arizona tends to run on the higher end.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

campmg said:


> There's a few recent posts on here to review if you don't get the responses your looking for. It's cheapest to insure through your current auto policy - probably around $250. For add'l comfort, the RV type policies offered through Progressive, GMAC, AON, and Foremost may provide full replacement, disappearing deductibles, liability, attachments, and personal effects. These policies may run from $350 and up.
> [snapback]86000[/snapback]​


Well said campmg, couldnt have said it better myself. Do a search, and you will find lots of discussions.

Just remember this equation re: your Outback: cheap insurance = cheap payout at claim time!


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

AON was the most expensive but with 5 year complete replacement at the same exact price we paid for it. If it was totaled during that time we get a brand new one. They also offer great road side assistance, up to 7 days paid for hotel stay, towing, everything.

Sure I could go cheap but peace of mind is worth the extra money.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

we just purchased a new 28 bhs and went with aon we thought we got more for our buck then going through our insurance people. U get a 25% reduction in your deductible for each year with no claim.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Added mine to my Farmers Insurance policy for somewhere around $100 a year with a $250 deductible.


----------



## aviator (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I took seven insurance companies and did a cost structure and service analysis and found AON to be the better route. I would not have found this important information if it would not have been from this great forum!

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

aviator said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Looking for a good national insurance company that can provide us with the lowest rate and still trust them for assistance in the future. Any suggestions? Also, what is the deal with glass protection? We just purchased a 31 RGS!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

aviator said:


> Thanks for all the info. I took seven insurance companies and did a cost structure and service analysis and found AON to be the better route. I would not have found this important information if it would not have been from this great forum!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have State Farm for $134 and added the Good Sam RV Emergency Road Side Service for $70. Then if the TT has a probelm they will transport it to the nearest service department.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Husker92 said:


> I have State Farm for $134 and added the Good Sam RV Emergency Road Side Service for $70. Then if the TT has a probelm they will transport it to the nearest service department.
> [snapback]89605[/snapback]​


You can't compare the auto insurance policies with the RV-specific policies. I'd recommend you look at the rest of this thread and other threads on insurance. You'll see that the RV-specific policies like AON and Progressive cover ACTUAL replacement value of the RV, rather than a "fair market value" that the auto policies cover (if you've ever had a car accident, you'll understand how badly you get screwed with fair market value).

Comparing auto-style policies with RV policies is comparing apples to oranges.

BTW, $134 + $70 = 204 which is within $50 to $100 of an RV policy that includes towing.

Ed


----------

